# [Verschenke] Diverse Origin und Steam Keys



## Lukecheater (17. August 2013)

Hi,
ich habe dank dem Origin Humble Bundle jetzt diverse Keys, die ich nicht benötige, da ich sie entweder schon besitze (Bf3 und Mirror's Edge) oder dank 2 Keys logischerweise einer übergeblieben ist. Wie in einem anderen Thread hier handhabe ich es so, dass nur Mitglieder, die auch im Forum aktiv sind etwas bekommen, also kurz mal anmelden und abstauben is' nich'  (mind. 2 Jahre Mitgliedschaft, mind. 300 Beiträge im Forum).

Zur Auswahl stehen:
- Dead Space (Origin)
- Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box (Origin) 
- Crysis 2 Maximum Edition (Origin)
- Medal of Honor (Origin)
- Mirror's Edge(Steam)
- Battlefield 3 (Origin)
- Comman & Conquer: Red Alert 3 (Origin)
- Mark of the Ninja
- Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY (Steam)
- Mirror's Edge (Origin )

MfG

btw: die Qualität der Beiträge wird nicht überprüft, sonst könnte ich hier selbst an die Moderatoren nichts vergeben


----------



## Vordack (17. August 2013)

Also wenn ich ganz lieb nach Burnout Paradise fragen würde, würden da meine Anzahl der Postings und beine Zugehörigkeit im Forum reichen?


----------



## Lukecheater (17. August 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ganz lieb nach Burnout Paradise fragen würde, würden da meine Anzahl der Postings und beine Zugehörigkeit im Forum reichen?


 
Klar, bekommst du. Du erfüllst ja die Bedingungen


----------



## tapferertoaser (18. August 2013)

Ich frag dann jetzt auch mal nett, ob ich den Battlefield 3 Key kriegen kann.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. August 2013)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Ich frag dann jetzt auch mal nett, ob ich den Battlefield 3 Key kriegen kann.


 
Bist zwar nicht ganz 2 Jahre hier dabei, aber wer so nett fragt dem kann ich nichts ausschlagen


----------



## Lukecheater (19. August 2013)

Crysis 2 und Mirror's Edge (Steam) hat jemand aus meinem Freundeskreis genommen... achja, Freund sein reicht auch um was zu bekommen


----------



## Shorty484 (19. August 2013)

Würdest Du mir den Dead Space Key geben? *lieb frag*


----------



## Rabowke (19. August 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> [...]
> btw: die Qualität der Beiträge wird nicht überprüft, sonst könnte ich hier selbst an die Moderatoren nichts vergeben


 Gnhihihihihi ... 

Schöne Aktion! Gibt +5 Schleimpunkte!


----------



## smooth1980 (19. August 2013)

Nette Aktion von Dir.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. August 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Würdest Du mir den Dead Space Key geben? *lieb frag*


 
bekommst du


----------



## Lukecheater (23. August 2013)

Von den neu hinzugekommenen Keys habe ich C&C Red Alert 3 zu verschenken


----------



## Lukecheater (24. August 2013)

Uuuuund da ist C&C auch schon weg... alles bleibt beim Alten


----------



## tpRiddick (31. August 2013)

Ich würde Medal of Honor wohl nehmen  Hab zwar "nur 276" Beiträge, bin aber schon seit 8 Jahren hier


----------



## Lukecheater (1. September 2013)

tpRiddick schrieb:


> Ich würde Medal of Honor wohl nehmen  Hab zwar "nur 276" Beiträge, bin aber schon seit 8 Jahren hier


 
klar, so eng seh ich das auch nicht


----------



## Lukecheater (13. September 2013)

*push*

Durch das aktuelle Indie-Bundle ist Mark of the Ninja dazugekommen


----------



## chbdiablo (13. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Mark of the Ninja


----------



## Lukecheater (13. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


>


 
Willstes?


----------



## chbdiablo (13. September 2013)

Ich bitte darum.


----------



## Lukecheater (24. September 2013)

*push*

Mirror's Edge (Origin) ist immer noch nicht vergeben


----------



## Lukecheater (14. November 2013)

Ich habe den Startpost um *Batman Arkham Asylum *erweitert. *Mirrors Edge *ist ebenfalls noch zu haben


----------



## lolxd999 (14. November 2013)

Wenn ich lieb frag, wär dann vllt. Arkham Asylum drin, trotz nur 137 Beiträgen ?

Die Beiträge sind dafür von hoher Qualität 

Find ich aber ne coole Aktion, kann man sich da dranhängen ?

Hätte auch noch Burnout Paradise, BF3 und Mirrors Edge zu verschenken


----------



## Lukecheater (14. November 2013)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Wenn ich lieb frag, wär dann vllt. Arkham Asylum drin, trotz nur 137 Beiträgen ?
> 
> Die Beiträge sind dafür von hoher Qualität


 
hehe, sehr gut, dafür gibts den Key 

Ansonsten: Einfach einen eigenen Thread aufmachen


----------



## lolxd999 (14. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> hehe, sehr gut, dafür gibts den Key
> 
> Ansonsten: Einfach einen eigenen Thread aufmachen


 
Dankeschööön ! Ok dann mach ich auch nen Thread auf


----------



## Schwertking (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin zwar recht, neu aber auch ein Fan von Batman wie sieht's aus könnte ich es haben? ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Dezember 2013)

Schwertking schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar recht, neu aber auch ein Fan von Batman wie sieht's aus könnte ich es haben? ^^


 
Nee, sry. Vor 2 Tagen erst angemeldet ist dann doch zu neu. Mach hier was für die Community dann bekommste auch irgendwann was ab


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2013)

Falls der Flattermann noch zu haben ist und ich in deinen Augen ausreichend qualifiziert bin (), würde ich den Key gerne annehmen.
Auf diesem Wege würde ich dem Dunklen Ritter die Chance zur Überzeugungsarbeit geben. Zum Kauf hat er mich nie gelockt, aber für lau... Ich hab 2 Wochen Weihnachtsurlaub, da kann man ja auf Tuchfühlung gehen, und wenn es zwischen uns immer nicht funken will, dann habe ich wenigstens keinen Grund zum Ärgern...


----------



## Rabowke (11. Dezember 2013)

Nein! Gib den Key bloß nicht an sauerlandboy!!11 Der weiß solche Spiele garnicht zu schätzen und hat sich auch schon in Vergangenheit *negativ *über die Batman Spiele geäußert.

Nüscht bekommst du! NÜSCHT!


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Nee, sry. Vor 2 Tagen erst angemeldet ist dann doch zu neu. Mach hier was für die Community dann bekommste auch irgendwann was ab


 
der herr schwertking scheint sich hier eh nur durchschnorren zu wollen. 
in allen vier threads in denen er gepostet hat, wollte er irgendwelche keys abgreifen.
auch wenns vermutlich nicht verboten ist, würde ich so jemanden rausschmeißen... 

edit: 
und nebenbei bestätigt er meine bestehenden vorurteile ggü justins (/kevins etc.).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein! Gib den Key bloß nicht an sauerlandboy!!11 Der weiß solche Spiele garnicht zu schätzen und hat sich auch schon in Vergangenheit *negativ *über die Batman Spiele geäußert.
> 
> Nüscht bekommst du! NÜSCHT!


 Also doch so schlecht... Und ich soll davon nichts mitbekommen, hmm ? 

Und sei mal nicht so nachtragend, Dicker. Nur weil ich Batman (bis jetzt) nicht in höchsten Tönen loben kann und auch dein vergöttertes "L.A. Noire" für ein überbewertetes Rockstar-Produkt halte, muss man nicht gleich pissig reagieren.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein! Gib den Key bloß nicht an sauerlandboy!!11 Der weiß solche Spiele garnicht zu schätzen und hat sich auch schon in Vergangenheit *negativ *über die Batman Spiele geäußert.
> 
> Nüscht bekommst du! NÜSCHT!


 
Sei nicht so gemein zu ihm, vllt wird es ihn ja zur guten Seite der Macht führen .

@sauerlandboy: Ich schick dir heut Abend den Key per PN


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Sei nicht so gemein zu ihm, vllt wird es ihn ja zur guten Seite der Macht führen .


Reden wir jetzt von Batman oder Star Wars ?! 


Lukecheater schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy: Ich schick dir heut Abend den Key per PN


 Herzlichsten Dank.

BTW: Ich denke ich kram mal meine alten PC Games-Ausgaben durch und setze auch einige Keys rein, die ich nicht brauche. Müssten hauptsächlich RPGs sein, das ist ja nicht so mein Fav-Genre.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Dezember 2013)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


 Also doch Star Wars...


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*



Guck mal, so macht man das stilvoll:

Instant No Button

Gibt's auch als kostenlose App. Sehr praktisch, wenn man sich gerade über etwas aufregen muss.

edit: Es gibt Tage, da "hämmere" ich das Ding ein paar dutzend Mal. Es hilft.


----------



## Exar-K (11. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> vllt wird es ihn ja zur guten Seite der Macht führen .


 Ja, macht das mal.
Auf meiner Seite will ich ihn nicht haben.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


 
Deine Kanzlei schwebt nicht zufälligerweise über den Wolken Berlins? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqP6Dlgu6TA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja, macht das mal.
> Auf meiner Seite will ich ihn nicht haben.


 Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeiten. In schwarzen Roben verhüllte Asthmatiker waren mir schon immer suspekt.


----------



## Exar-K (11. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeiten. In schwarzen Roben verhüllte Asthmatiker waren mir schon immer suspekt.


Vergleiche mit dem schwächlichen Skywalker-Würstchen verbitte ich mir. 
Der würde mich nichtmal ins Schwitzen bringen.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy, sry aber ich hab grad gesehn, dass ich den Gift Link wohl schon verwendet hab  Naja, iwann gibts das nochmal für n paar € bei Steam 
Nochmal Glück gehabt Rabowke


----------



## golani79 (14. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Guck mal, so macht man das stilvoll:
> 
> Instant No Button
> 
> ...



Wenn der Wunsch entsteht, das Nooooooooooooooo noch episch mit Hans Zimmer zu untermalen 
INCEPTION


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> sauerlandboy, sry aber ich hab grad gesehn, dass ich den Gift Link wohl schon verwendet hab  Naja, iwann gibts das nochmal für n paar € bei Steam
> Nochmal Glück gehabt Rabowke


 Och, gibt Schlimmeres. Hab ja noch anderen Genre-Referenzen am Start, da trauere ich dem Dunklen Ritter kaum nach...


----------

